# Headlamp convertors for Arto 69EL



## Rick57 (May 28, 2008)

First trip abroad due in a few weeks, but how do I deflect the beam on the small round headlights of my 2006 (56) Arto? 

Can I get a straight answer over the phone, impossible!

Thousand thanks for a simple reply.

Richard


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Go to www.hella.com and link to the uk site, then email them through the contact page. They are very helpful 9but quote the numbers off the lamps.

I have an arto 64 but have never bothered with headlamp converters. I guess I'm just a bad boy!

B16duv


----------



## Rick57 (May 28, 2008)

*Headlight adjustment*

As you say Hella responded with a sheet showing how to release three screws and turn headlight.

However this is impossible to do. I spent hours trying to access and unscrew the far screws (you cannot see them). I did this on the nearside and then undid and removed the top screw as instructed, but the headlight still did not rotate.

Started on the offside, but impossible!

Surely this is a major design fault for people wanting to drive legally on the continent. I'm sure a garage would embark on this and a few hours later give you a large bill. It is a nonsense on what is a fantastic van.

I have no choice but to join you and not bother with any adjustment!!

Richard


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rick57
We have the same problem on our Hymer and we are off next week.
I am going to try and mask the beam with black tape and see if that works.
Will let you know if I have any success.
Steve F


----------

